# Win a DVD of your choice... (automatic entry after 10 posts)...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a DVD!*

Beginning June 1, 2006 we will have a DVD giveaway for members with a minimum of 10 posts. We will give away one (1) new DVD on the 1st day of each month for seven (7) months straight, thru December 1, 2006. Your choice of any DVD up to a maximum cost of $25.00US (includes fees and shipping). If you find two DVD's for under $25.00US, then we'll buy you two. Each month we will automatically enter every member that has a minimum of 10 posts. One winner will be randomly selected on the 1st of the following month. The member will be notified by email and the members name posted as the winner in the Announcements forum.



Members post padding will be disqualified. Posting 10 quality posts is extremely easy!


The staff of the Shack will not be permitted to win.


Only one win per member during the seven months of giveaways.

This is simply one way of showing our appreciation for your participation at the Shack!

All members with 10 posts as of the end of each month will be entered into the giveaway on the 1st of the following month.

The DVD will be ordered from a vendor and sent directly to you. Winning member will be responsible for choosing an Internet vendor which we can place the order with. Simply find your favorite vendor and let us know what you want and we will place the order.

You will be required to furnish us with a valid address to have the DVD shipped to you. We will not be responsible for any extra border fees, taxes, etc., that may be imposed on you. The maximum we will be responsible for is $25.00US.

Good luck!


----------

